# Antique trap question.



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Heres the story, I was at a house the other day picking up a gas fridge for my camp, the guy asked if there was anything else I wanted to buy, hmmmmmmm. The wife want with :evil:so I looked around his old garage and noticed a few chains hanging from the rafters and I seen a few #3 Vic double longs. He said $20 so I said sold. He put them in my truck while a friend and me were loading the fridge. I got to camp, unloaded the fridge and I seen a trap that I didnt see in the rafters. I cant post pictures from my camera on my computer so I thought id ask.
It says on the pan.... 
Herters Hudson Bay, Made in the USA, REG. PAT 121 OG OFF
It is a Double jaw with high jaws and teeth that reses back into the jaws. It has the square nuts just like a Newhouse but it only has one spring. It looks like it is bigger than a #4 but it only has one spring. 
Is there anyone that has a picture of one or knows where I might be able to match this trap up with another. 
Thanks in advance and sorry about the novel but for some reason the wife doesnt like to talk about me buying more traps.:yikes::lol:


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Mark u better be on ur way to evart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

leechwrangler said:


> Mark u better be on ur way to evart
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Hey buddy I wish I was, way to much stuff going on on my end. My brother just showed up from Colorado this week, my youngest daughter has a birthday this Sunday, ect...


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

I wish u were to.well have fun with ur bro anyways.maybe next year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

leechwrangler said:


> I wish u were to.well have fun with ur bro anyways.maybe next year
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Leech, I hope you had a good time and Im gonna have to get to one of these conventions next year for sure, my bro just left yesterday so its kind of quiet here again, no moto cross races in the yard, no giggling girls outside all night keeping me up, but he had fun while he was here. I remember when I was 20, I did the same things.


I did find out about that trap, its a Herters Hudson Bay, #121 beaver trap, double jaw with teeth. They were made with only 1 spring so its all original. I found ony one other like it on the web and the auction for it started at just shy of $300, not bad for a $20 I think. In F-F-G they said that if the #121 is a Goverment issued trap its really rare ad $$$$, but either way a heck of a deal for sure.

Keep in touch.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

U.P. trappermark said:


> Hey buddy I wish I was


Sorry to hear you didn't make it up this year. Remind me next year that I still owe you that beer


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> Sorry to hear you didn't make it up this year. Remind me next year that I still owe you that beer


Will do.


----------

